# Anyone "Decorate" Their Cat? (or dog) (Spinoff thread)



## lanie077 (Sep 2, 2009)

i bought my dog a reindeer costume, he doesnt like it much. LOL


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I do have a costume for my cat, but I have yet to try it on lol. Loving this thread already!


----------



## moshrider1000 (Sep 20, 2009)

lanie077 said:


> i bought my dog a reindeer costume, he doesnt like it much. LOL
> View attachment 91140


Oh my, Blue would HATE having his ears covered like that. It's sure funny though!


----------



## jamesmoore80 (Sep 22, 2011)

We found a nice sweater for our new 6 year old bunny, named Pumpkin because his first owner won him at the Circleville, OH Pumpkin Festival.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

This was many years ago, but never has a costume been more appropriate. He is almost 16 now and is still pure evil!


----------



## moshrider1000 (Sep 20, 2009)

Mini Toy Puddles live forever! He looks so much like a dog we had when I was growing up. He lived so long mom couldn't even remember how old he was. He was never a trouble maker.


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Awww! Everyone's pets are so adorable! I especially love Blue's headless horseman costume, very cute. 

My furry babies from last year--







Rosie, our wicked witch








Bella, our fairy princess (and my avatar)


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

moshrider1000 said:


> Everytime I see the "Anyone Decorate Your Car?" thread I see it as Cat for some reason, s


HA! I've been doing the exact same thing for the past few days. It's driving me nuts. I think this thread will fill the void.  Absolutely love the Headless Horseman costume. (It'd be a complete fail on a cat.  )


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

I sure do!
Here are some older photos of my previous pets in costumes:
http://www.chicagocanine.com/halloween/

Pooch:









Ginger:










Some pics of my current pets-

Bianca and Harlequin:



























Bianca, Harlequin and Spot:










Bianca:



















Roxy:









Roxy and Church:


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

Yep it seems we all think alike. I keep reading "CAT" as well. Ok well since I don't think I can dress up my pet (only thing I can think she can be is a worm anyways" I do dress up her living space. Her name is Alohanani "Beautiful Love" I have had her for over a year she is now 8' long She was 6' when I first got her. She will grow to be 30' long and live for 30 years she is approx. 3.5 years old. So here is her enclosure for Halloween. 


























Once again I can not dress up my next pet I don't think she would be to happy in an octopus costume. So I put in her little pumpkin and that is real webbing 
on the pumpkin. She is around 6 years old will live for 30 years total. Her name is Atalictasia


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh yeah I forgot, I also decorated a living space before, the tank of one of the frogs I used to have:









My sugar gliders used to have a skull-themed cage but that wasn't actually for Halloween specifically.


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

I bought a Batman costume for my dog last year, but he tried shaking it off, so I took it off of him. He has a mask; that's good enough for me


----------



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

WOW all your pets look AMAZING. 
Sounds we should make a separate Halloween party for them and the costume contest of course.

Here is my chihuahua Focus:

In pumpkin costume:








In witch costume:


----------



## Nepboard (Sep 21, 2009)

Our Pom "MAX".


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2011)

This is SPAZ ! He did not like this at first and stood up on his hind legs and tried to shake it off ! After awhile he got used to it. He has grown so much that I don't think it would fit this year !


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

HauntedHorror said:


> I sure do!



Omg, this is just too precious!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

oooh me too! So when i saw this one i thought.. " Really Eva, stop thinking its says cat it obviously says cra.. ohh wait.. darnit..
Thanx for confusing me lol.

Last year i had a small gathering of a few girl for a video night and candy thing, and to give my rats som peace and quiet from the girly talk i took and old duvetcase and ripped it in one side so it fit to cover 3 sides of the cage. That way they had a little cage away from draft and talk and movements. So i sewed on to black eyes and a ghostmouth, so it was a big giant white rat-cage ghost. 
Ill be doing the same this year i think altho it doesnt go with my insane asylum theme. 
Also few of my friends are put of by rats and one has a fobia so if they are covered they can enjoy the party better. sadly i lost all the piccys but one will be taken this year.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Y'all are *evil*! That's cruelty to animals!! 

My last dog (golden retriever) would have had any costume you tried to put on her shredded in ten seconds flat! And I think some of you are getting your cats drunk... I have yet to meet a cat that would let you get _*near*_ it with a costume!


----------



## Johnson724 (Jun 24, 2009)

We used to have a completely white cat and I wanted to "paint" him with non toxic glow in the dark paint or spray. The ex wouldnt let me...wish I had now that she is the ex.


----------



## moshrider1000 (Sep 20, 2009)

wicKED weeKEnD said:


>


This one would have gotten me in real life when the cat woke up and started running around. 

Great photos everyone else. There's certainly some patient pets in here.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

What I find amazing in that pic is that the cat is _actually using the cat bed!!_


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

snigglez said:


> Yep it seems we all think alike. I keep reading "CAT" as well. Ok well since I don't think I can dress up my pet (only thing I can think she can be is a worm anyways" I do dress up her living space. Her name is Alohanani "Beautiful Love" I have had her for over a year she is now 8' long She was 6' when I first got her. She will grow to be 30' long and live for 30 years she is approx. 3.5 years old. So here is her enclosure for Halloween.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg your pets are the ultimate Halloween prop snigglez! Where do you keep a 30ft snake?  Hopefully not in the Everglades, people have released their pet Burmese snakes in the Glades and they've been known to eat the alligators.


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

she is only 8' right now I don't think I will be able to keep her anything past 20'. I will "give" her to a zoo or something of that sort. Someplace where I know she will be taken care of Im not looking to sell her or anything like that. Anyways I don't live near any Everglades. Im from Southern Cali. But for now and until she probably gets around 20' she should do just fine in the 7'H x 5'W x 2.5' deep. I found it on craigslist and its actually so big its a part of furniture in our livingroom. What I think is so funny is when people see my pets say wow you let your kids have those kinds of pets? I say NOPE they are my pets


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

Hahaha I totally read "cat" for that thread title too, I thought I was the only one!

I have two chinchillas, I guarantee they wouldn't stand still long enough to let me dress them. I have one very dopey guinea pig who probably would let me dress her up but I've yet to find a costume that small.

Snigglez, your snake is beautiful! Not too sure about the other one, I'm not great with spiders LOL


----------



## GuitarGal (Aug 11, 2006)

My boy Murphy has the same costume as Blue!!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm a cat hater, but what you cat lovers and dog lovers do to your pets is far worse.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

I posted this to the decorated "car" list because Madame leoota said she misread it as "cat".

I got the wings from another artist in a trade at an art festival. Originally they were going to be for my neice, but the were the right size for the cat, so...


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Merlin chillin' out in his stylish Dia de los Muertos cat bed.


----------



## GuitarGal (Aug 11, 2006)

Are you kidding? My 14 year old Jack Russell acts like a puppy when he gets to interact with this kind of stuff. He has a Halloween tshirt that he brings to me so that I'll put it on him, his tail wagging the entire time. As long as he's happy....I'm happy.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

snigglez said:


> she is only 8' right now I don't think I will be able to keep her anything past 20'. I will "give" her to a zoo or something of that sort. Someplace where I know she will be taken care of Im not looking to sell her or anything like that. Anyways I don't live near any Everglades. Im from Southern Cali. But for now and until she probably gets around 20' she should do just fine in the 7'H x 5'W x 2.5' deep. I found it on craigslist and its actually so big its a part of furniture in our livingroom. What I think is so funny is when people see my pets say wow you let your kids have those kinds of pets? I say NOPE they are my pets


Only 8'?! lol I'm glad you have a responsible plan for her (she's gorgeous by the way). 

_going off topic:_ The non-native Burmese python is causing all kinds of havoc down here: http://www.nps.gov/ever/naturescience/burmesepython.htm


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

my cats (all of them) would murder me in my sleep if i tried anything like that. and pippin (RIP)... well.... he would have been a 133 pound bucking bronco just TRYING to get something on him LOLOL - though i did love the headless horseman pic up there lolol


----------



## rubyc (Sep 2, 2010)

This is my dog Chico. He now know that once a year i make him wear a costume, I think he loves all the attention he gets.


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

Tannasgach said:


> Only 8'?! lol I'm glad you have a responsible plan for her (she's gorgeous by the way).
> 
> Thank you
> 
> _going off topic:_ The non-native Burmese python is causing all kinds of havoc down here: http://www.nps.gov/ever/naturescience/burmesepython.htm


Yeah they have a show about all the snakes that are loose and cause havoc. I love watching that show cant think of the name but watch it when I can. Mine is a Tiger Reticulated Python. I love her dearly. Most dont understand why I would want such a pet but I was raised with them. They are beautiful creatures.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

rubyc said:


> This is my dog Chico. He now know that once a year i make him wear a costume, I think he loves all the attention he gets.
> 
> View attachment 91326


OMG!!! I love this!!!!


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

Hollows Eva said:


> Also few of my friends are put of by rats and one has a fobia so if they are covered they can enjoy the party better. sadly i lost all the piccys but one will be taken this year.


Oh yeah, I've done costumes for my rats before too (when I had rats) for a costume contest. 
I can't find the photos from that party, but some of my friends also posed with my rats at my Halloween party one year. They were carrying them around on their shoulders anyway so they thought why not include them in the photos. Luckily most of my friends are animal lovers and loved the ratties!










The other one was a bumblebee costume but I can't find the photos of that either. :/


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Omg, HH....I'm not a fan of rats, but that is too friggen cute!


----------



## 1031lover (Oct 3, 2011)

OMG that snake is beautiful!!


----------



## immecor (Aug 31, 2011)

Here is my girl.


----------



## 1031lover (Oct 3, 2011)

Here are my babies from a couple of years ago. 






Sih would never let me put a costume on him so he got a line of white hair spray down his back and was a skunk.







Lulu was always our little fairy princess!!


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

1031lover's 

Join Date
Oct 2011
Posts 14

Default Today,03:52 PM 

OMG that snake is beautiful!! 

Thank you she is my baby ... I so want to put her in a display but so scared the blinking lights n sounds would freak her out.... one of my ideas was to put a display near my window outside but set her up close to the window inside so its not as noticeable to her. We will have to see. She is the biggest and most beautiful snake I have ever owned


----------

